# Chicken Liver



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

anyone able to find any? Walmart and Kroger in sw Ohio hasn’t had any in weeks. I’d like to catch a few Chanel cats, guess it’s shrimp Or minnow.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Butcher


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Buy a bag of medium size frozen shrimp. Thaw and set in the sun for a few hours. Add some olive or vegetable oil and a tin of smoked oysters with the drippings. Smush it all together and put it in your cooler. Works great and stays on the hook well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Never thought I would not be able to get liver, checked a couple places today and nothing.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Screwed up.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Catalpa worms, one of the best channel cat baits there is. Check the leaves on any Catalpa trees you are aware of.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Same here in my area. None at kroger's or walmart's for the past 4 weeks or more. Have checked multiple stores. Only place i found livers was a marathon on way to camp that sells some bait. Small containers for catfish bait.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven’t seen a Catalpa tree in years.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have only used chicken livers a couple times when I was a kid. When I first got stationed in Texas back in the early 80s nobody used chicken livers, they used beef liver. It has to be fresh not frozen. Cut it into strips and set in the sun sprinkled garlic powder. Stays on the hook better than chicken livers.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

f


Turkinator said:


> anyone able to find any? Walmart and Kroger in sw Ohio hasn’t had any in weeks. I’d like to catch a few Chanel cats, guess it’s shrimp Or minnow.


 Fresh cut bait has been a better producer for Channel Cats for me then anything else iv'e used in the past. Usually whatever bait I could catch the same day is best and kept on ice until use. Creek chubs, Gizzard Shad, Bluegill etc. I do catch Channels on live bait (Bluegill or Creek chubs) when fishing for Flatheads and they tend to be larger around 10-12 lbs. I freeze any left over live bait and it works fine but in my experience is the fresher the better.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If you harvest panfish or other species to eat, cut the left over carcass up into pieces and freeze. I’ve been doing this for awhile now. You’ll always have fresh cutbait to use when your ready


----------

